# how search on this forum for debbug in front of google ?



## aikizen (May 24, 2017)

hi,

i am so out when in search on google for debug my install of FreeBSD.

here is a good way to search same bugs ?
witch best method to search on this forum ?

regard,
aikizen.


----------

